# Some train pictures My buddy took today



## aionta (Apr 9, 2010)

Hello All

One of my co-workers and I walk around a nearby lake at lunch and sometimes we get to see trains!. 

My buddy is a camera nut and took these images for me 

What kind of engine is that? a GP ?

I like to see the different grafitti as well

Thanks

Aaron


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

Hey is that a ski jump in the background of the third pic?


----------



## aionta (Apr 9, 2010)

*ski jump*

Yes it is

It is just south or Interstate loop 494 off of Normandale / Hwy 100


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

aionta said:


> I like to see the different grafitti as well


Booo...

Hissssss...

Grrrrr ....

(But don't get me started ...)

TJ


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

TJ,
I'm with you on the grafitti bit......:thumbsdown:
One of my "bucket list" items is to come upon some train grafitti painters one night and, while they paint the train, I paint their car! :cheeky4::cheeky4:
Bob


----------



## aionta (Apr 9, 2010)

*grafitti*

I agree that graffiti is destruction of property.

But it is also a fact of life, so why not add some graffiti to your trains while you are aging them. Both are inevitable.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

aionta said:


> I agree that graffiti is destruction of property.
> 
> But it is also a fact of life, so why not add some graffiti to your trains while you are aging them. Both are inevitable.


Why not add some graffiti to your car since it's a fact of life?


----------



## aionta (Apr 9, 2010)

*Graffiti*

Be happy don't worry


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

aionta said:


> Be happy don't worry


I will be, right after I see your car with all the graffiti on it.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

That looks like a GP38-2 I cant tell for sure. I do not recognise the rear fan housing tho so I could be totally wrong, but after doing a little research I am going to put my money on GP38-2. 

As for the Grafiti... I got my 2000 Camaro Z28 painted complete because of some one grafiti'n my car. So if they have full coverage insurance the Grafiti may not be such a bad thing. 

Massey


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Massey said:


> As for the Grafiti... I got my 2000 Camaro Z28 painted complete because of some one grafiti'n my car. So if they have full coverage insurance the Grafiti may not be such a bad thing.
> 
> Massey


With all due respect, that's THE MOST RIDICULOUS THING I'VE HEARD IN A LONG TIME.

You should be ashamed of yourself for trying to justify out-right vandalism in such a way.

"Ohh ... it's OK, because my insurance company will fix it."

It's twisted logic like that that is sending my beloved country right down the gutter.

:thumbsdown:

TJ

(I commented on this same topic recently here ...)

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?p=66451&postcount=54


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

I'll stay out of the graffiti thing but We as A Country are really sliding down hill and it won't stop until we are a second world country 

That sure is an odd looking GP38-2, love the old SOO colors on the second unit. Here is a good link http://www.rrpicturearchives.net/locoPicture.aspx?id=113654


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I...purposely did not say anything about the graffiti.

I did not want to get anyone going.

It was already discussed here to great extent.

Lets not go through it all over again.


Here go read...http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=6880&highlight=graffiti


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Not to change the subject...but!*

Here are son NON grafittied pics I took while in St. Paul last week and can't wait to get back. These were taken by Bandana Square Best Western. Enjoy! Hey Aointa my daughter works at Katherine Ordway Nature Center and they have two rail lines running through the back 40! She counted 76 cars "Those funny coal cars"(I believe covered hoppers) while she ate her lunch! Gotta get that girl a camera!!:laugh:


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

I was not saying it was a good thing... The car looked just fine before the spray paint and key hashes. I do not promote vandalism and this cost my wife and I a few hundred dollars to get fixed. We still had to come up with the deductible. We just bought the car 2 months prior and made the first payment a few weeks before this. Hell I was pissed, it is hard enough to keep a nice car nice when it is a daily driver let alone when some one vandalizes it because we would not race him. I know who it was (not personally but when "use it or lose it" and "too slow" are keyed into your car... after you refuse to get in a street race, and they followed you into the same parking lot... you put 2+2 together). So no I am not justifying anything I was stating that it happened to me and cost me a full paint job on my car. It actually almost totaled the car and the only reason it was not totaled is because it was only paint damage.

Massey




tjcruiser said:


> With all due respect, that's THE MOST RIDICULOUS THING I'VE HEARD IN A LONG TIME.
> 
> You should be ashamed of yourself for trying to justify out-right vandalism in such a way.
> 
> ...


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Well, I'm glad to hear your tone and explanation above, and I'm sorry that you and the car had to endure the vandalism. That said, you had previously said (and I am quoting verbatim here):

"So if they have full coverage insurance the Grafiti may not be such a bad thing."

That didn't sound like much of a statement and stand against graffiti to me. Whether a victim does or does not have insurance makes no difference whatsoever on the severity and outright criminality of vandalism. Period.

TJ


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

That comment was meant to be said with sarcasm... I can see now how that could be taken as not how I meant it. I apologize for the comment, I should have said what I meant in a different manner. 

Massey


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

All good. Thanks for the dialog ... I appreciate it!!!

TJ


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

Massey said:


> That comment was meant to be said with sarcasm... I can see now how that could be taken as not how I meant it. I apologize for the comment, I should have said what I meant in a different manner.
> 
> Massey


In forums and email it is all to easy to have things taken the wrong way. That is why I hate to text. If I have a phone in my hand I will call. There is so much said by the tone of a sentence or even a word that is lost when reduced to a few characters on a screen. Just my two cents. That said I work in IT and am stuck with the necessary evil that it is. It still annoys me when when the person an desk over has to IM or Email me instead of walking 5 feet.


----------



## Canadian Car Knocker (Feb 8, 2011)

tjcruiser said:


> Booo...
> 
> Hissssss...
> 
> ...


If it makes you feel any better that BC Rail box in the 2nd pic will have a new CN paint job real soon.


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Why not add some graffiti to your car since it's a fact of life?




I already did. I'll have to find pics of my Burb in the rattlecan paint job the kids and I did over a weekend. Looks horrible now that the paint has come off in patches.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

I think keying a car is the most hideous thing that someone can do. Just no reason for it,they drag a key down the side of a car and put a deep scratch in the paint. Gafitti is better anyday but still not nice. Pete


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Canadian Car Knocker said:


> If it makes you feel any better that BC Rail box in the 2nd pic will have a new CN paint job real soon.


Good! I only wish there was a way to get the taggers to pitch in with the cleanup labor.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

The Camaro getting keyed and painted was the second time in 6 months for me. The first time was with my 02 Durango that I left in a local vacant lot that people bring cars to sell. I think the guy I had just shown the truck to earlier that night did it since I pissed him off when I would not accept his low ball offer. He tried to offer my 60% of my asking and told me that he could get these trucks all day long for that price. I told him to go and get some one elses truck for that price my truck is not selling that low. He left saying good luck a..hole. A few hours later my friends drove by the truck and found it beat to hell and the words a.. hole were keyed into the 1/4 panels. I never got his last name or phone number... We talked only in person. Scary thing was the insurance co. investagated me for fraud since the truck was up for sale and the damage was so bad. There was not a usable panel left on it and most of the glass was busted out. 
I was so upset that I was shaking and could not sleep the rest of the night. I didnt have gap on the truck so even after everything was said and done I owed over a grand on a truck that I didnt own any more. 
If I were to vandalize my own stuff and comit fraud why would I do it on a vehicle I know I will not get out from under clean? The investigator thought the same thing considering my Avalanche was worth 2x what I owed and I had another car that was paid off also worth 4 or 5 Gs. I really didnt want to go to prison for 5 years for insurance fraud over a 10K truck. I just wanted to sell a truck that we were not using any more!
The Camaro getting keyed pissed me off to the point of shaking again but I was able to calm down enough by the time for bed so I did get to sleep. That stuff happening is not a pleasant feeling any time it happens. Around this same time my Avalanche was broken into and my iPod and GPS were stolen. Again not a comfy feeling when that happens in your driveway.

Massey


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm thinking I'd move! I guess I'm lucky that I live up a long drive with no other access. Pretty risky to come up here and do stuff like that, never know what you'll find waiting at the other end of the drive.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

I think I'd move too. Sounds like a rough place. You could also buy a burglar alarm. Smith and Wesson make several nice ones. Really alarms burglars. A couple of German Shepherds wouldn't hurt either. Pete


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

sad thing is my neighborhood is in the better part of town. The truck was messed up a couple blocks from here also in a good part of town but not a very well lit part. The Camaro was messed up in a WalMart parking lot (even with security there) and they were caught on camera but not enough detail to id them. The stuff stolen out of my truck was we believe from some meth heads that used to live in the park were I live. They are gone now and how about that no more break ins have happened since they got arrested for meth.

Massey


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Oh and I have a german friend that helps with security... His name is Mossburg and he is 12. I also have a quiet security system from Parker, 70lb compound.

Massey


----------



## Nolackofwanna (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi 
Back to the original pic and the locomotive....CP unit 4403 is a GP-38-2 alright without dynamic braking.


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

17+ years as a insurance appraiser/adjuster. I handled hundreds more than likely thousands of those vandalism claims. It's sickening that there are those that destroy your property for their enjoyment.

While Smith and his buddy Wesson and my favorite Mr. Colt are readily available the laws of this state say I have to watch them vandalize my property and can't even threaten by showing I'm armed unless I want to be charged as 'menacing w/ a weapon'.


----------

